# Ammonium Sulfate



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Are there any good places to buy Ammonium Sulfate fertilizer online?
I am having trouble finding it locally.
My PH is always high and limits nutrient absorption. 
I would like to try it.
Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There are some sources on ebay. That's where I buy it for FAS.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Where have you checked for it around you?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I am in Huntsville and have no issue finding Ammonium sulfate fertilizer everywhere. It's at Home Depot, Lowes, local seed & feed type stores, and my co-op. With that being said, it's usually a mixture of Ammonium Sulfate and some Urea so make it that 33-0-0 or 34-0-0 blend.

If you're looking for Ammonium Nitrate, that's going to be an entirely different story.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I buy mine at site one aka John Deere landscaping center. 50#bag for $20-25. None in your area?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

FYI FWIW:


Ridgerunner said:


> Indexed common fertilizer acidifying effects:
> 
> Sulfur coated Urea (38-0-0): 1.18
> Ammonium Sulfate (21-0-0): 1.10
> ...


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> FYI FWIW:
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> ...


Very good info thank.
I have been to all the big box stores in my area. Lowes Homedepot Tractor Supply Walmart
I called Advanced turf solutions but didnt get an answer. I think a new guy was working.
"No we don't sale ammonia. and yes we do sale sulfure!!!" 
OOOOOKayyyy :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Ill try back tomorrow
But it looks like sulfur coated urea will do the job as well.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I just called Davidson co-op. The lady I spoke with said they have 50 pound bags of ammonium sulfate for $13.99.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> But it looks like sulfur coated urea will do the job as well.


Yes and no. The No: To get your 1# of N/k you'll apply almost 5# of 21-0-0 product for a total neutralizing effect of 5.5 vs the application of only 2.6# of 38-0-0 to get 1# of N/k for a total neutralizing effect of 3.1. The Yes: No one expects to be able to make a dent in their calciferous soil lime content, but the advantages of temporary reduction in soil solution aren't likely to be that great between the two; However, the organic acidifying component of the Sulfur in the coated urea may actually be more advantageous for duration. If that makes sense.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just picked up 2 bags of Ammonium Sulfate(21-0-0) at Site One for around $25 a bag. I am sure there are quite a few of them around in Nashville, give them a call and see.


----------

